# Defined Details - Ariel Atom Cleanse & Protection Plus (Stripped down)



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

*Defined Details - Ariel Atom Cleanse & Protection Plus (Stripped down)









The Home of Vehicle Perfection.















Email: [email protected] | Tel: 07817 224 869.
www.defined-details.co.uk*

*Ariel Atom - Cleanse & Protection Plus (Stripped down)*

The owner of the Ariel Atom has previously book his toy in for a cleanse and Protect detail, with a few bolt on services. This was to take place after a weekend away with a group of lads and their trip around the Highlands of Scotland. Little did he know the weather on this weekend would turn foul and got caught on numerous occasions with a wall of water travelling toward him off HGV coming in the opposite direction. As you can imagine this also contributed in getting grim git in every area of the exposed Atom. 
Atom on arrival on yet another wet and dreary day in Glasgow.


defineddetails.P1550471 by defined.details, on Flickr

The atom was treated as all vehicle booked in for a detail. Wheels and tyres pre cleaned. Prior to the full car receiving 2 snow foams and rinsed. Although this has to be the first time I have snow foamed and interior. The car was the 2 buckets washed and the engine was degreased and worked over with various brushes. Once again prior to being rinsed and brought indoors to be clayed.


P1550476 by defined.details, on Flickr

Once all gel coated panels where clayed they were put to one side, as these would be machine polished and protected prior to reassembly.


defineddetail.P1550478 by defined.details, on Flickr

The wheels where removed and once again taken out side to be fully cleaned and remove all fallout present. These where later clay bared and wiped down with 7010 prior to being coated, with Max protect UNC-R.


defineddetail.P1550475 by defined.details, on Flickr

Steam cleaning was then carried out on the engine and all suspension components as well as the brake callipers. Once I was happy with the callipers. These where as before wiped down and sealed this time with Carpro Dlux.


defineddetails.P1550532 by defined.details, on Flickr

One area that would require some work was the exhaust. Discoloured due to the heat and water from the owners trip up North.


defineddetails.P1550474 by defined.details, on Flickr

Due to the arduous nature and sore fingers. Due to lack of access most of this would have to be hand polished with the britmax twins. The rear box was later removed so as to gain access to the rear of the silencer. I jumped between exhaust and the rear suspension components. Cleansing and sealing as I went with Plish Angel Esclate and Master sealant.


defineddetails.P1550534 by defined.details, on Flickr


P1550544 by defined.details, on Flickr

50/50 on the rear silencer. protection all other areas from metal polish splatter.


P1550563 by defined.details, on Flickr

Rear box removed to gain access and polish the rear sections.


P1550572 by defined.details, on Flickr

Prior to rebuilding and to give my sore fingers a rest. I moved on to cleansing the hard plastic grp section on the nose cone and dash, with polish angel esclate.


P1550522 by defined.details, on Flickr


P1550523 by defined.details, on Flickr

These areas would be protected with Polish Angel master sealant, at the same time as the frame was completed. I moved on to the GRP gel coated panels.
Before shots


defineddetails.P1550510 by defined.details, on Flickr

And after correction.


defineddetails.P1570556 by defined.details, on Flickr
The mud guard where also corrected. But I have misplace these pictures.

The exhaust was reassembled. Prior to completed the engine area and all suspension parts.


P1550576 by defined.details, on Flickr


P1550544 by defined.details, on Flickr


P1550580 by defined.details, on Flickr

All gel coated, painted and running gear was cleansed and protected with Master sealant.


P1550601 by defined.details, on Flickr


P1550599 by defined.details, on Flickr


P1550591 by defined.details, on Flickr


P1550596 by defined.details, on Flickr


P1550597 by defined.details, on Flickr


P1550614 by defined.details, on Flickr


P1550617 by defined.details, on Flickr


P1570577 by defined.details, on Flickr

All rubber heating pipes. Drive shaft bellows and textured hard plastic areas where treated with Carpro Perl as 1 to 1.


P1570582 by defined.details, on Flickr


P1570585 by defined.details, on Flickr

Seats and internal **** pit areas also treated and protected with Perl. The harnesses when then reattached.


P1570593 by defined.details, on Flickr

Comfort seating pads as before treated with perl and the foot supported had it brushed finish restored, as it was previously scratched.


P1570588 by defined.details, on Flickr


P1570589 by defined.details, on Flickr

Wheels where finally sealed with a top up layer of master sealant. Prior to refitting and torqued up to the correct requirements.


P1550619 by defined.details, on Flickr

At this point nursing many sore and skint fingers. I will leave you with some after shots. Once again thank you for viewing and reading this post and I hope you have enjoyed it as much as I did completing the work.
Gordon.


P1570644 by defined.details, on Flickr


P1570645 by defined.details, on Flickr


P1570648 by defined.details, on Flickr


P1570650 by defined.details, on Flickr


P1570654 by defined.details, on Flickr


P1570655 by defined.details, on Flickr


P1570659 by defined.details, on Flickr

The little and large show.


P1570974 by defined.details, on Flickr

Some real dodgy guys around.


P1580103 by defined.details, on Flickr

Might have bitten off more that it can chew here

P1580105 by defined.details, on Flickr


P1580110 by defined.details, on Flickr


P1580114 by defined.details, on Flickr

Thank you once more and all comments welcome. 
Regards Gordon.​


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow, something different there mate! Amazing job! Did you get a wee shot in it?!


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

excellent work as always mate!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Was wondering when that was going to be posted nice work G


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

V3nom said:


> Wow, something different there mate! Amazing job! Did you get a wee shot in it?!


Yes I did. The owner was kind enough to take me out for a small spin on the 74 and had the pleasure of driving it back. The sound of the supercharger right behind you head is something else. But passing HGV and you not even up to the wheel nuts is a tad daunting. :lol: 


Walesy. said:


> excellent work as always mate!


Thanks M8. Do not see you on here often. Hope you are well. :thumb:


suspal said:


> Was wondering when that was going to be posted nice work G


What can I say. Running a good few months behind :lol:. We will work on through it though. :thumb: Hope you are well also Sup's


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Superb work Mr. M and definitely worth the sore and skint fingers to work on something so unique and different for a change! :lol:

Hope to see you soon. :wave:

Alan W


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

caledonia said:


> Thanks M8. Do not see you on here often. Hope you are well. :thumb:


weather is crap mate so I cant get out to play. Yeah I am ok..hope you are well also.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Fantastic attention to detail... :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

You are never gonna pull that trailer with that. Look at the funny looking man in the photo ..

As always G, great work. An inspiration for a lot ..


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Alan W said:


> Superb work Mr. M and definitely worth the sore and skint fingers to work on something so unique and different for a change! :lol:
> 
> Hope to see you soon. :wave:
> 
> Alan W


Hello stranger! Hope you're well!

Stunning work Gordon, something different for you!


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

Epic work again!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

gally said:


> Hello stranger! Hope you're well!


Hi Kev. :wave: Fine here, thanks, and trust you are also. :thumb:

Had a wee break from DW (as you do ) and seem to have found myself posting again! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## chrismcluskey (Feb 27, 2013)

nice!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Superb work Gordon.


----------



## dazlee03 (Oct 6, 2011)

I remember seeing this in the flesh while on a 1-1 tuition, outstanding pictures don't do it justice


----------



## Steve_Dub (Oct 1, 2012)

Great attention to detail there. Top job :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great work Gordon , mate that car suits you hahahaha :thumb:


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

Bet there was plenty of awkward fiddly bits on that, but looks brilliant, great work!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Lovely job G.

Robbie


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nice, Especially all the metal work and great 50/50's


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Excellent attention to details great work as always.


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

Crazy job !!!!:doublesho:thumb:


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

Don't envy you at all doing that exhaust lol, top work


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Cracking write up , thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Alan W said:


> Hi Kev. :wave: Fine here, thanks, and trust you are also. :thumb:
> 
> Had a wee break from DW (as you do ) and seem to have found myself posting again! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


I'm very well thanks, Alan. It's like you've never been away. Knowledge seems a rare commodity on here at times these days.  We must catch up at Mr Gordon's soon.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Top stuff G!


----------

